# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  MikroTik M11G, Dual-Core 880MHz, 256MB, 1xGigabit, 1x miniPCIe, 1xSIM card slot, L4

## tsatasos

M11G

The M11 is a fully featured RouterBOARD device perfect for using with your own enclosure or building a custom solution. It uses the same square PCB and mounting holes as it’s predecessors, you can simply swap out the older models with the brand new M11.

The M11 features a new MediaTek dual core CPU running at 880MHz, a miniPCIe slot for using with a WiFi module of your choice, or with a 3G/ LTE modem (SIM slot provided). The device can be powered by PoE through it’s gigabit ethernet connector or through the DC power jack.

MikroTik M11G

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα! πολυ ενδιαφερον το μηχανακι αυτο, για μενα αν συνδυαστει με ενα modem 4G που να εχει εισοδους για εξωτερικη κεραια dual chain πχ 2 Χ CRC9, ή TS9 ή ακόμα και R-SMA.
Τωρα χρησιμοποιω ενα 951 με ενα huawei usbstick 4G με εξοδους dual chain 2XCRC9 και κεραια panel 35dbi σε εσωτερικο χωρο να κοιταει σε παραθυρο.

Ειμαι περιεργος ποσο να κοστιζει ενα modem mini pci-express 4g ?
Βεβαια θελουμε και τροφοδοτικο αλλα και κουτι εξωτερικου χωρου σε αυτη την περιπτωση και δεν ξερω κατα ποσο αξιζει.
Η ακομα και σε εσωτερικο χωρο να μπει παλι θελει και κουτι.
αν σκεφτουμε ομως οτι αυτα τα στικακια της Huawei απο ebay κανουν τουλαχιστον γυρω στα 40 ευρω?

Μεγαλη εκπληξη οτι αυτο το M11G εχει cpu της Mediatek??? και μαλιστα και dual core και μεγαλη ταχυτητα αλλα και τα 256 mb μνημης!

----------

